# Texas Rally June 09



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The Texas Rally is underway 

Texas Rally June 17-21 San Antonio Rally Update Thread 

I'm sure I need to add some sort of disclaimer for posting something about an "alledged" rally so let me just say that this Texas Rally Post is intended for the use of the individual addressee(s) named above and may contain information that is confidential, privileged or unsuitable for overly sensitive persons with low self-esteem, no sense of humour or irrational religious beliefs. If you are not the intended recipient or not from the Great State of Texas, or don't know the words to the Texas State Song ("Texas my Texas"), then any dissemination, distribution or copying of this email is not authorised (either explicitly or implicitly) and constitutes an irritating social faux pas. Unless the word absquatulation has been used in its correct context somewhere other than in this warning, it does not have any legal or grammatical use and may be ignored. No animals were harmed in the transmission of this email, although the yorkshire terrier that kept me up yapping last night next door is living on borrowed time, let me tell you. Those of you with an overwhelming fear of the unknown will be gratified to learn that there is no hidden message revealed by reading this warning backwards, so just ignore that Alert Notice from Microsoft and you virus program: However, by pouring a complete circle of salt around yourself and your computer you can ensure that no harm befalls you and your pets. If you have read this post in error, please add some nutmeg and egg whites to the salt previously mentioned and place it in a warm oven for 40 minutes. Whisk briefly and let it stand for 2 hours before icing. (and then bring the cake to the Texas Rally 17-21June that we aren't allowed to mention)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I can sure tell you're an attorney now! Gobbledy **** all over the place......... BTW, had the absquatulation all last week. Preparation H fixed me up just fine!

Looking forward to this alleged rally next week.

Sure wish you guys were heading to Padre with us!!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was all ready to whack this thread until I read the disclaimer and reallized all was well


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I was all ready to whack this thread until I read the disclaimer and reallized all was well


You'd think twice about "all is well" if you had that darn absquatulation!

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

To make easy things complicated, just add an attorney.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

This is formal notice to all parties concerned, not concerned, etc. Alaska is bigger!!!









P.S. Yes I have a ring of salt around me and the TT. Eggs are in the fridge, pets are fine, I ran out of Preperation H, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express. Have a good rally.








P.S.S. Thanks for the recipe, we'll try it at our rally in July.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Collinsfam_TX is safely home! FYI Ghosty - only 1 vomiting incident. Youngest blew her breakfast about 20 minutes into the drive. We were glad she got most of it out of her system last night (yawn).

-CC


----------

